# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Jay & Lucy

## lizann

Are they going to get together?

----------


## Perdita

Lucy kisses him but Jay feels too guilty about the mugging.

----------


## tammyy2j

I wouldnt put Lucy with poor Jay at all

----------


## Siobhan

Lucy kisses him but then thinks twice about been with him when her friends call him a chav

----------

